# lorib64



## lorib64 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi.

I'm glad I found this website.

I have periods where I "space out". I feel like I'm watching myself and I'm going through the motions. When I come out of it, everything suddenly seems real and I get startled and feel disoriented.

I've done this since I was a child, but I'm just starting to work on it. My therapist thinks it sounds like depersonalization, but not enough to warrant a diagnosis. It used to scare me, but now I accept it as something I do.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

:roll:


----------



## lorib64 (Dec 12, 2006)

3098 said:


> Hello lorib64 and Koil
> 
> I am also new to this site, I came here looking for some opinions on how to tell your friends and family, or if I in fact I should tell them, I have found many differing opinions on the subject.
> Let me also ask you this, do you find any enjoyment in being depersonalized, it seems that some members do derive a certain HIGH out of it, personally I find it quite unsettling.


I don't talk about the depersonalization. It's hard to explain. I'm schizoaffective, but my original diagnosis was bipolar (my pdoc recently changed it). My extended family know I'm bipolar.

I find depersonalization unsettling, too. I don't really notice when it happens, it's more like when it's over things seem more real. Like I was waking from a dream.


----------

